

Ask HN: How can I delete my HN account? - nevergetenglish

I would like to delete my HN account, is that possible? I mean a way to delete the user in such a way that the link with  user?id=me display not found or deleted.
======
mtmail
Have you tried the support link in the footer? There is no such feature and
thus still a manual process.

~~~
nevergetenglish
I can understand that deleting posts is not nice for the people who posted an
for the integrity of the information and context, but the link I am referring
to is of a different nature, that is the /user?id=me could be deleted without
breaking any thread. To add that feature seems a reasonable and sensible
compromise between privacity and integrity of information.

~~~
mtmail
For a feature request or a question to the admin it's also good to use the
support link. [I'm not an admin]

~~~
krapp
Why is there no longer a link to the github account for posting bugs and
complaining about the UI, I wonder?

~~~
nevergetenglish
In Europe we have the right to be forgotten (wikipedia for a reference).

~~~
krapp
Hacker News is an American site run by an American company, probably hosted on
an American server.

It might be nice, as a courtesy, for them to add this for their considerable
European userbase, but the web is global, and not everyone has to care about
what Europeans consider to be their rights.

